# Possible remission?



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi, I've been around the board for about a year and have posted only occasionally. I got an e-mail from my endo a couple weeks ago, stating I may be in remission. These are my numbers:

TSH TSH 1.12 0.40-4.50 11/23/09
T4 FREE 0.7 0.8 - 1.8 11/23/09
T3 TOTAL 103 76 - 181 11/23/09
TSH 0.07 0.40-4.50
T4 FREE 0.9 0.8 - 1.8

Does it look like it might be remission?

Debbie


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

You need antibodies testing to confirm remission.

Normal or euthyroid labs does not necessarily mean remission.

What medication are you taking and what dose?


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

I have been taking methamazole, was on 15 mg, now he has me on 5 until next weeks appt. I just had bloodwork this morning so I will have new labs posted by next week. I was also dianosed with GED and have been to a top eye doctor. He wants to just keep an eye (no pun intended) on it. My endo said my eyes are looking about the same, not any worse so that is a good sign too. I have other things listed with the bloodwork I posted, if there is something else I can post from it let me know.

Debbie


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

To me "remission" is what occurs when all test values are in the normal range [including antibody test results] and you are taking NO DRUGS.

Since you are on drugs that alter the state of the thyroid and you have stable GED, I don't see how you can be IN remission. Sounds more to me like you're stable.

On the other hand, some doctors define it as a medical problem that is being successfully corrected.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Debbie,

Did they run a TSI test on you to confirm remission?

I agree with CA-Lynn that you are stable - which is a good thing but until antibodies tests are 0 and you are euthyroid off meds you have not reached remission.

Remaining on a small dose of anti thyroid meds is a good thing and can help keep antibodies under control thus hopefully your GED as well. I have been on doses of anti thyroid meds as low as 2.5mg daily to keep my thyroid under control. Anti thyroid meds can be taken for life if necessary so do not let yur doc convince you to go off because your labs are now in range. Antibodies testing is the key to know if remission is occurring or not.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jsgarden1 said:


> Hi, I've been around the board for about a year and have posted only occasionally. I got an e-mail from my endo a couple weeks ago, stating I may be in remission. These are my numbers:
> 
> TSH TSH 1.12 0.40-4.50 11/23/09
> T4 FREE 0.7 0.8 - 1.8 11/23/09
> ...


How do you feel? You barely have any Free T4 and that is necessary to convert to Free T3 for energy. I would say you are in a bad place.

And it is true; some antibodies testing would help. Did you ever get TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin) which is responsible for hyperthyroid? If you did and you do have TSI, you could have a test now and see if there is any movement from your "baseline" which would be the result of your original lab test.


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks for the replies! I looked at all my bloodwork and unless TSI is listed as something other than TSI I don't think I've had that done yet. I go next week to see the endo and will be sure to ask about it so that I can have it tested too. He is a really nice man and really listens, I do like him.


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi, just back from the endo's office and I'm off the methamizole for now! Looks like a remission to him so I'm hoping it stays this way. These are my TSH's from the last 4 blood tests. I don't have the T3's and 4's yet as they haven't listed them online yet. Although he said they are low normal at this point.

TSH 0.01 0.07 1.12 3.59 today The ranges are in my original post.

Any opinions?

I go back in 2 months to see him again.

Debbie


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jsgarden1 said:


> Hi, just back from the endo's office and I'm off the methamizole for now! Looks like a remission to him so I'm hoping it stays this way. These are my TSH's from the last 4 blood tests. I don't have the T3's and 4's yet as they haven't listed them online yet. Although he said they are low normal at this point.
> 
> TSH 0.01 0.07 1.12 3.59 today The ranges are in my original post.
> 
> ...


Well; goodness!! How do you feel?? Did you ever get the TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin?)


----------

